# الصودا الكاويه تسبب انطفاء المعادن وتحولها للون الأسود كيف يمكن ازالة تأثيرها



## السورى محمد (3 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين 

انا اعمل فى مجال تجهيز الجينز 

وحصلت معايه مشكله 

الموضوع اننا بنستخدم الصود الكاويه فى تجهيز البنطلونات المصنوعه من الجينز 

والبنطلونات طبعا بتحتوى على سوست معدنيه وزراير 

والصود الكاويه بتسبب تغير لون السوست والزراير من اللون الفضى الى اللون الأسود 

والمطلوب 

هل يوجد ماده كيميائه يمكنها اعادة لون المعدن الى حالته قبل اضافة الصودا الكاويه 


ومشكورين مقدما


----------



## kalemaro (4 يوليو 2009)

حمض النيتريك يعمل على جلاء الاصداء من معظم انواع المعادن 

انا جربته عملى بنفسى على عملات رومانية قديمة ونجح بنسبة 95%

كما ان حمض الاستيك له نفس التأثير لكن ليس بنفس القوة

الغريب انى سمعت من احد اصدقائى انه قد استخدم مادة جيلاتينية حصل عليها من بعض سائقى العربات الكاروا والحنتور يستخدمنها بكثرة فى تلميع النحاس والحديد المستخدمين فى تزيين الاحصنة والعربات

مع تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق م-ك kalemaro


----------



## chemo100 (29 يوليو 2009)

نعم بامكانك استخدام محلول مخفف 30% من حامض النتريك في تلميع المعادن وازالة الاكاسيد وازالة (السخام)


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (29 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم في هذه الحالة يصعب استخدام اي مادة كيميائية حيث ان الصودا تتفاعل مع المعدن وخاصة الطبقة السطحية والتي قد تكون هي طبقة طلاء باللون الفضي او الذهبي وفي حال استخدام احماض سيزيد ذلك من المشكلة وقد يتلف القماش والافضل التعامل مع القماش قبل تثبيت اي شيء معدني عليه .


----------



## السورى محمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا اخوانى الكرام 

وسأقوم بعمل عينات وابلاغكم بالنتيجه


----------



## حسان طنبري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل استطيع ان احضر السلفونيك في البيت وما هي الخطوات التي يجب ان اخطوها لاحصل علي هدا المركب واذا في بيكون الشرح مع الصور افضل


----------



## a-cad (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم لاتستطيع استخدام اي مادة حمضية لان الزراير بتاعتك غير مطلية بلنيكل هي عبارة عن معدن مكشوف وان استخدمت الحموض ستزيل اكسدة الصودة وتنتقل الى الصدأ عليك بطلاء الاشياء المعدنية وتنتهي المشكلة 0


----------



## السورى محمد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى a cad 

ولكن بالامكان بعد استخدام الحموض لازالة اكسدة الصودا وصدا المعادن استخدام مزيل الصدا وبالتالى تكون قد زالت المشكله


----------



## moon_semon (14 نوفمبر 2009)

- قرأت عن قدرات الخل الخارقه فى ازالة الصدأ فجربه يمكن يكون الحل وكما هيكون رخيص 
- كما اني قرأت عن قدرات الكوكاكولا فى التخلص من الصدأ 
يمكنك بل قطعة قماش اي غمرها فى علبة الكوكاكولا وتلميع المعادن بها ويمكنك ايضا عمل هذا مع الخل وشكرا


----------



## اسلام البدوي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى الحبيب الصودا تؤثر على طبقة الطلاء الموجودة على الإكسسوارات وبالتالى لابد من معالجتها قبل الوضع فى الصودا الكاوية عن طريق طلائها بطلاء الأظافر فهو يعتبر مادة عازلة قوية لولا تؤثر علية الأحماض أو الصودا الكاوية


----------



## bazy (15 نوفمبر 2009)

mereciiiiiiii


----------

